# Profibus Diagnose mit OB86 usw



## zotos (28 Oktober 2004)

Hallo werte Kollegen,
ich weis dass man bei einem Ausfall eines Profibus-Slaves den OB 86 eingebunden haben muss (damit die CPU nicht in "Stop" geht). Es wird auch eine Diagnose empfohlen. Aber wie welche Informationen sollten wie ausgewertet werden? Ich hätte da ein Relais das immer dann angezogen haben soll wenn der Bus störungsfrei läuft und wenn ein Slave ausfällt soll es abfallen. Wenn alle Slaves wieder laufen soll das Relais wieder anziehen.


----------



## andre (28 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Zotos,
ich bediene mich da des Siemens-Baustein FC 125. Dort kannst Du ihn runterladen:
http://www4.ad.siemens.de/-snm-0135...n=csopen&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&skm=1&lang=de
Nimm den FC 125, der genügt vollkommen für diese Zwecke. Ich lasse mir damit immer Busstörungen auf einem Paneel anzeigen.
Gruß Andre


----------



## zotos (28 Oktober 2004)

Danke!


----------



## Ralle (29 Oktober 2004)

@zotos

Ich hab noch die alte Version (FC99/FB99)  hier 

http://www.sps-prog.de/Download/download.html

Die ist nützlich, wenn man nicht alle Informationen braucht und Speicher sparen will, da der FC99(ich glaub es ist der FC) eine "Sparversion" ist.


----------



## andre (29 Oktober 2004)

@Ralle,
so steht es auch in der Beschreibung bei Siemens, FC 125 für "Schmalkost" und FB 125, wenn man absolut genaue und ausführliche Informationen benötigt. Scheinbar hat man bei einer Weiterentwicklung auch die Baustein-Bezeichnungen geändert (FC 99 -> FC 125 ...).
Das mit der Speichereinsparung beim FC gilt aber nach wie vor.
Gruß Andre


----------

